# Are You a Nerd??



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

http://www.nerdtests.com/ft_loser.php

Take the test


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

g/o...the question is what are you for finding that quiz for us?????   :beer: 71% of people are coller than me :-?  . I am cooler than 21% of people though.  :wink:


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

:-? I came out 90% a total loser 8)


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

85% are cooler than me!! no surprise


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I got a 66, proud of it too.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Your Score Summary

Overall, you scored as follows:

90% are cooler, and
10% are more of a loser than you.

What does this mean?

You are a total loser, ouch!

(ha ha ha) :beer:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

66 also and I don't drink, that other 34% are such trouble makers :lol:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Honkbuster and I do have something in common, we both scored the same on this survey. 8)


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

99%, only 1% of people are more of a looser than me! Oh well I don't really care one way or the other.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I particularly liked the two questions dealing with sexuality. A unique way of looking at things.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

75% cooler than me, hey at least im cooler than 25% of people out there though :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't think it is possible to be cool in this survey> I tried 4 times with all different answers to get a cool rating....it never happened   This is fixed!!!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Haha only 47% are cooler than me, Im not a nerd.

Im gonna go play Dungeons And Dragons Now


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

57% are cooler, and
43% are more of a loser than you.

What does this mean?

With this score, you are a normal individual.

I still feel like a loser though.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

:lol: got a 47 :jammin:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

71% are cooler, and
29% are more of a loser than you.

What does this mean?

Tending towards loser status, get help soon


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

86% cooler than I am
14% are more of a loser than I am

This test has to be rigged.... :lol: NNNNNOOOOO, say it aint so   :lol:

Whats wrong with playing D&D?? :wink: NJ, we should play sometime. I still have all my stuff...somewhere. Now that is scary. :lol: :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Jiffy how did I know I would see you and buckseye in here


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

62 percent for me


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

24 for me


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

28% are cooler than you.'
72% are more nerdy. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> 57% are cooler, and
> 43% are more of a loser than you.
> 
> What does this mean?
> ...


Robert I got the same score as you. Is that ok for an old man?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Robert A. Langager said:
> 
> 
> > 57% are cooler, and
> ...


I think that is pretty darn good. I don't know how cool one has to be, but that is a pretty brutal test!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

42% are cooler than me :beer: their below room temp. or what? :rollin:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

92 % of people are cooler than me. ouch hahahahahaha


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

75 cooler
cooler than 25


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

only 27 % are cooler than me. In reality woudnt this change for everyone that takes the test.. and who are the other people just the ones taking the test????????? :idiot: :idiot:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

roostman and HB3, i am in your boat too :eyeroll: -hope i dont sink it


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

85% cooler than me i knew i was a nerd this just confirms it!!! :beer:


----------

